# Visiting Virgin Active gym tomorrow



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

I always have gone to muscle gyms. Where there's a stack of weights in every corner, squat racks, good range of dumbells, etc...

I've been at my current gym for 2 years and overall I do really like it.

However...

I've kinda got it into my head that the Virgin Active gym (which is a load more money) may be quite a nice place to spend time. I work very long hours doing a stressful job, I also occasionally get depressed (actually, probably more down and in a rut).

The Virgin Active gym I've heard has unbelievable quality in equipment and superb facilities. It costs around £100 a month, which still makes me choke as I say it.

I would never normally even consider leaving a "muscle gym" as standard ones just annoy me. However, I've heard that some of the Virgin Active gyms have good ranges in free weights (i.e., not your standard smith machine and a flat bench, and dumbells up to 25kg all colour coded).

If I'm honest, I really don't see me signing up, but just wanted to put it out there. Anyone else use a health club like this, or have tried them?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I would go and have a look,maybe even meet Richard Branson for a coffee in between palates..I hear they do a wicked cappuccino.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

I do hope Richie Branson is there. I bet he's not though and I will get all excited over nothing.


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

I used to go to a virgin active, their not bad and theirs plenty of ladies to check out especially 9.30 am and it's usually clean etc. but u also get a lot of idiots in their and the main reason I left my one was the fact the dumbbells stopped at 40kg. Also they get rammed at peak times and the machines weren't exactly modern.

As for coffee... Mine had a costa so it wasn't too shabby!


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yea the cost is rediculous and I'm thinking it's far too excessive so I'm 99% sure I won't sign up. The only thing that would make me is if the freeweight area was amazing, filled with squat racks and deadlifting platforms... which It won't be.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

No room in my property, we have a spare room but it's not big, and it's not feasibly to have a gym set up in there. But otherwise, Iwouldn't hesitate, it would be really ideal.

Part of my preference for actually going out to the gym, is that I get out of the house, I relax and forget about the bills, work, and just feel a bit calmer. I get anxiety sometimes so it's nice to just physically get out.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

100 a month my ****. David Lloyd ain't that much with rackets membership thrown in.

Unless you're joining the Chelsea one and if so I apologise.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

JUSSI75 said:


> 100 a month my ****. David Lloyd ain't that much with rackets membership thrown in.
> 
> Unless you're joining the Chelsea one and if so I apologise.


Yea I don't quite know how they justify it. It's actually £120, however I get a discount for various reasons.

This is a rackets club, with like a rock climbing wall, loads of classes all included, bar/cafe, steam room, a 25m swimming pool, another 15m swimming pool, etc...

I wouldn't consider it but I've read reviews on the equipment being the best several people have ever used. If I get there and there is no free weights then I can't even consider it, but I will look.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

I use a private leisure club. it has a sauna and pool. half decent kit and iys not full of aresholes grunting at every turn.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Bobby1413 said:


> No room in my property, we have a spare room but it's not big, and it's not feasibly to have a gym set up in there. But otherwise, Iwouldn't hesitate, it would be really ideal.
> 
> Part of my preference for actually going out to the gym, is that I get out of the house, I relax and forget about the bills, work, and just feel a bit calmer. I get anxiety sometimes so it's nice to just physically get out.


How big is the room mate? Even a 7x7 box room is big enough for a power cage. A good power rack normally comes with a lat pulldown, low cable pulley and pullup handles, possibly some other bits. Then add an adjustable bench, a bar and some dumbbell bars and a bunch of plates and you're sorted :thumb:


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Not enough plates

Db's only go upto 40 kg

1 squat rack (if your lucky)

Only good things were the pool, sauna, steam room, Jacuzzi and posh totty (in no order)

I set my bench pb there (150kg for 2) and spent 3 years pishing everyone off hogging most of the 20 plates.

If you've got the money and it fits with your goals go for it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

We're fitting out the exercise4less chain - 9.99 a month


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I use a virgin gym, (belfast) it's pretty good with lots of free weights and benches. Only one squat rack though but it's not normally bring used.

Mines £50 a month - which is enough, not sure I could justify more just to perv on the posh milfs in the pool.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

The monthly fee is just taking the damn P!ss


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bobby1413 said:


> I always have gone to muscle gyms. Where there's a stack of weights in every corner, squat racks, good range of dumbells, etc...
> 
> I've been at my current gym for 2 years and overall I do really like it.
> 
> ...


If you work a long hours stressful Job that's making you depressed then quit! Do something else, you'll look back and wish you left years earlier, life's to short mate.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

*UPDATE*

Went for the look around and it turns out it's £110 a month! Crazy.

However...

Firstly the lifting area. It does appear decent:

2x flat bench

1x incline bench

1x decline bench

About 5x other benches for dumbells

2x power racks

Mmmmm, other basics as well.

Appeared to have everything you'd need.

What also tempted me was the cardio areas and TRX facility. It was by far the best facility I've seen Ever.

25m swimming pool

Smaller pool

Massive jacuzzi area

Sauna, steam room

Lounging area next to the pools

It's all basically a spa but with a decent gym. I think they charge a lot as it's a raquet club, so there's like 10 indoor tennis courts + 8 outdoor ones. Plus squash.

.............

In conclusion, I don't think I can justify £110. But I am tempted and would sign up if it was a little less.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Is this the bracknell one by any chance? I know that one is around the same price.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha yes it is.

I get the impression that it's one of the most expensive. I was impressed with it but with the cost I'm not surprised


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha i'm in the same situation as you, I like spending time relaxing and am looking for an exclusive gym. I honestly couldn't say that virgin was worth the upgrade. But at the moment im very temted by pennyhill park although the price is double this, but the golf course and amazing spa facilites and low number of members is really persuading me. But the price is rediculous but i think to myself £200+ I am going every day no matter what haha even if its only to sit in the hot tub haha. I'm trying to persuade myself I will use the gold course which will make the price actually quite reasonable as a golf membership alone these days is 100 odd pound a month.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

j0rd4n500 said:


> Haha i'm in the same situation as you, I like spending time relaxing and am looking for an exclusive gym. I honestly couldn't say that virgin was worth the upgrade. But at the moment im very temted by pennyhill park although the price is double this, but the golf course and amazing spa facilites and low number of members is really persuading me. But the price is rediculous but i think to myself £200+ I am going every day no matter what haha even if its only to sit in the hot tub haha. I'm trying to persuade myself I will use the gold course which will make the price actually quite reasonable as a golf membership alone these days is 100 odd pound a month.


So you were (or are) a member at the Virgin Active gym? I was really impressed by the whole feel of it. The weight area looked pretty decent compared to other commercial gyms, and had a lot of other good things.

You sound like me in terms of visiting everyday.

The opening times are good at the gym as well, and I would go everyday (I already do go to my current gym everyday). Would be nice to spend a few hours there, gym, swim, relax... or just relax if I'm in a mood from work or my GF is annoying me haha.


----------

